# Looking for Turkey lease



## 3.5 YR-OLD BAMBI (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm looking for a good turkey lease. Please send me a PM of you have anything available and we can talk further.


----------



## dgrenke2 (Jan 2, 2017)

*turkey lease*

what area are you looking to hunt 
we are in Dodge Co. and might possible lease out for turkey only rights?


----------



## 3.5 YR-OLD BAMBI (Mar 3, 2017)

*Turkeys*

I guess it depends on how many turkeys you got and what you ask for the turkey rights.


----------

